# Really Long/Short Lasting Blooms?



## Chris (Feb 4, 2009)

I was wondering if any Paphs are known for having exceptionally long or short lasting flowers? It seems like my delenatii is starting to fade after a short time. Is this normal? Can you think of any particular varieties that are really unusually in the length of time they stay in bloom?


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 4, 2009)

Generally parvisepalum paphs such as delenatii have shorter lasting blooms compared to the other paphs although they are pretty.

I suggest complex paphs or bulldogs for the longest lasting blooms. Also insigne, etc. 
Also maudiae types have long lasting blooms. 
Anything that has a waxy texture would last longer typically.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 5, 2009)

:clap: I nominate!
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8620&highlight=Armeni+White

I also have 2 divisions of Maudiae 'The Queen" and those are _very _long lasting.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2009)

The Armeni White I posted lasted months. For other long lasting blooms I'd recommend Paph Psyche, Paph fairrienum, and things w/ ang-thong in them.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 5, 2009)

My Ron Williamson (niveum X primulinum) lasts for weeks and weeks. The last spike had just 3 flowers (sequential) and was in bloom for 5 months. Just bought an ang-thong so I'm happy to hear they are long lasting too.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 5, 2009)

Maudiae 'Los Osos' an easy 3 mos sometimes 4....winter


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 5, 2009)

wow... 
i don't know if this is true or not but i've heard some vietnamense last for a week whereas, and this may be pure b.s. but i thought i heard that mastersianum can last, in the jungle, for three months.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 5, 2009)

My mastersianum lasted 5 months, but it has bloomed only once in 6 years. So I bought another one. For me mastersianum is slow growing, but I grow intermediate & dry, rather than warm & humid.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 5, 2009)

My vietnamense and Ho Chi Min only lasted about 10 days each.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 5, 2009)

In general, I find that parvi's are the shortest lived...delanatii is good for 3-4 weeks, emersonii for only 2 weeks....can't speak much for the others. Brachy's last about 4-5 weeks...most multi's 3-6 weeks per bloom...the insigne types 6-8 weeks, and the barbata, anywhere between 6 and 12 weeks...hybrids last longer. Complex types can easily go over 2 months, and some of the Maudiaes just as long if not longer. 3 months is not unheard of...my longest lasting blooms may have reached 4 months. The longest lasting species bloom was an urbanianum that lasted nearly 4 months. The cooler the room, the longer the blooms. Take care, Eric


----------



## swamprad (Feb 5, 2009)

My Doctor Jack (niveum x concolor) had a flower that lasted over 4 months last year. This year's blooming lasted a long time, but didn't make it to 4 months. The parvis generally don't last as long as many of the other paphs. As for other genera, some of the really waxy phals last a very long time. My Phal. Sogo Grape 'Fireball' seems to last forever.


----------



## Hera (Feb 6, 2009)

My Maudiae type has been in bloom since Thanksgiving. No joke! And it still looks pristine.


----------



## emydura (Feb 6, 2009)

A lot of the parvis are very short-lived for me. Generally round 2 weeks. Most Paphs are around 6 to 8 weeks. The longest for me would probably have been Harold Koopowitz - 3 1/2 months.

David


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 6, 2009)

Hera said:


> My Maudiae type has been in bloom since Thanksgiving. No joke! And it still looks pristine.


I believe you! My Maudiae 'The Queen' has been blooming since 10/24!


----------

